# my turbo spools too slow T3-T04e on 2l 16v



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*my turbo spools too slow T3-T04b on 2l 16v*

hi
i would like to get my tubo to spoolup faster 
i get like 7 psi at 3800rpm and then 12psi at like 4800 rpms so boost hits up kinda late.... engine runs okay but i loose a lot of pressure when shifting gears and takes to to rebuild the system's pressure ... but engine goes wild in the redline!!! pulls hard but pretty short time







powerband is situated from 4500 to 6200 (damn digi1 low cutoff) so not really optimal would be so nice to spoolup earlier thus giving me longer powerband..
does cam timing plays a role in spoolup?
i got a tubular header and a T3-T04e with a .60 AR cold side dont remember the hot side but i think it's a .60 or .62 but need to go back and try to see the numbers on the housing
i am working on MEgasquirt now and it's running ... pig rich but it's running







working on the VE table then will switch from factory ignition to the EDIS coilpacks and will be able to control advance. prolly will get a better spoolup tweaking the advance map but dont think i can gain a whole lot here
maybe i could find a smaller hot side 
















i would like to find a smaller housing similar to this one 4 bolt discharge , external WG and position of the discharge i would like to avoid modifying my downpipe








any thougths? or parts i could trade or buy ?
thanks
_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 9:59 AM 7-2-2007_

_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 10:01 AM 7-2-2007_

_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 9:48 PM 7-9-2007_


_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 9:48 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## skillton (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: my turbo spools too slow T3-T04e on 2l 16v (PeOpLeG60T)*

Rev higher.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: my turbo spools too slow T3-T04e on 2l 16v (skillton)*

this is a ported head with factory components and valve job
how high should i go maximum without a set of performance springs ?


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: my turbo spools too slow T3-T04e on 2l 16v (PeOpLeG60T)*

7500 should be fine. I take my all stock ABA-16vT to 7200 with no problems.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: my turbo spools too slow T3-T04e on 2l 16v (PeOpLeG60T)*

too me, that turbo looks like a straight t4, unless my eyes are funny


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

this is a rotomaster t3-t4 the turbo flange is T3 and it been sold to me as a t3-t4 full T4 flange is bigger


----------



## booooost (Oct 7, 2006)

your problum good sir is in the manifold .. your running low boost pressure so just use a log manifold .. tubular manifolds make for lots of turbo lag .. great for peak hp and high boost but gay for street cars so yeah new manifold and ull be golden


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

lol i wont replace the manifold !!! just dont think bout it lol spent enough time on it!


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: my turbo spools too slow T3-T04e on 2l 16v (PeOpLeG60T)*

Go with a .48 A/R turbine housing, although a sport cam set and higher rev limiter will help.


----------



## sitinchair (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: my turbo spools too slow T3-T04e on 2l 16v (all-starr-me)*

93
If it's pig rich as you say, leaning it out will help as that raises the egt. If it takes 1k rpm to get from 7-12 psi, there could be an issue with the wastegate or there could be a small crack in the mani. Also, if your post turbo exhaust is restrictive, spool time suffers. Do'nt go to a smaller housing just yet.
93 93/93


----------



## Passenger Performance (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (booooost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *booooost* »_your problum good sir is in the manifold .. your running low boost pressure so just use a log manifold .. tubular manifolds make for lots of turbo lag .. great for peak hp and high boost but gay for street cars so yeah new manifold and ull be golden 

No, stop thinking PSI, start thinking flow.
Op who cares about the amount of PSI (pressure) being made, its about the flow. Porting diesel heads I have seen up to 8 psi of boost pressure lost, so I have seen 28 psi, go down to 20, and even more when you throw a set of properly designed manifolds to mate. Reason being is that I am eliminating restriction, which is what creates pressure ( the "beloved" psi).
Yes its true a log manifold will often create psi earlier on in the rpm range, but chokes on the top end... Why is that? Quite simply the log manifold has terrible flow characteristics, and creates excessive pressure. If you create excessive pressure in your exhaust manifold more exhaust gas is left in the cylinder, which creates more cylinder pressure, more cylinder pressure means its harder for intake air to enter the cylinder which means more pressure on the intake side which is where you are measuring your boost from.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: my turbo spools too slow T3-T04e on 2l 16v (sitinchair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sitinchair* »_93
If it's pig rich as you say, leaning it out will help as that raises the egt. 
93 93/93

i mean i am now programming the Megasquirt and it's pig rich but i been driving the car on Digi1 injection and wasn'T that rich and spoolup numbers i gave are from the digi1 injection

Passenger Perf this quite a nice explanation for those who dont know!!! 
i am adding a cut exhaust cam on the intake side some says it will give me overlap and it,s not good but hey this like .040" (not 100% sure bout my number but round that) more lift and same timing i dont see much more overlap there 










_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 11:32 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## eyco (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: my turbo spools too slow T3-T04e on 2l 16v (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_too me, that turbo looks like a straight t4, unless my eyes are funny









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
look like a T04b


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

are you runnignthe weeblebiker exhaust cam mod.?
LMK how it works out as i was thinking of doing this instead of a set of autotechs. i was even thinking about having him set up a pair of exhaust cams(1 in and 1 out) with as little overlap as possible for ideal boost situations.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i installed the 42lbs injectors , 8 new lifters (had them around) and the cam didn'T had any good point to do the inter cam timing so i eyeballed it compared the position of the cyl 1 lobes couldn't miss it more than 1 thoot 
lowered the fuel in Megatune so i would not flood the engine and attempted to start the engine
was running REALLY bad thougth it was just too much fuel tried to lean it up and just couldn't let the throttle to idle and looked at my vacc value was at like 45 kpa instead on a 20-25 kpa idle
so i jumped at the camshaft took of the valve cover and looked back at the timing and felt i would be good and get my vacc back with one thoot but still running crappy then i finally though about the damn lifters....
they migth be jacked or something engine is not running on all cylinders i hear some FSHH FSHH FSHHH in the intake plenum ill put back the previous injectors and get the engine to temperature tomorrow the 3" ehxaust misfiring is quite LOUD at 11pm lmao 
hoping theyll get back up
dont think i hurt anything since i didn'T went far off with the cam timing and since the head is .120 higher from the pistons i just couldn't touch anything i guess but still nervous till it runs well again... im a paranoiac for those things lol
so the big lesson about modifications...
please start the engine at each mod you do to it dammit!!


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

okay so turbo is at the rebuild shop
this is a t3-t04b turbo .63 exhaust A/R .60 cold side
complete rebuilt , a new stage 1.5 turbine wheel , needs some machining of the hot side for the larger diameter at the base of the wheel , and changing the center section for a watercooled with banjo fittings
will probably get it this friday morning 
...damn ... 500bucks gone by but it's full warranty for 6 months and the guy ensures me this new wheel will get me like full boost at 3.5krpm and the watercooling is a must 
i am optimistic on the results for all the powerband


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

got my turbo back from the shop 
with the new upgraded wheel and full reuilt and watercooling conversion 
will help my spoolup a lot this a big t3-t04b .63 hot side... most peeps said a 0.48 would be better but i dont need boost at 2600 rpm kinda 
and the guy at the shop said i could make much more power with my housing.

turbo prOn
m










































can't wait to see the results!!! at least it will stop smoking the engine bay and ventilation ducts..... 
the turbo is installed i need the banjo fittings for the coolant will get em wed or thursday 
can i run the turbo without the water? or i absolutely need to hook it up before?


_Modified by PeOpLeG60T at 3:44 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

vwdred is running a 60-1 with a stage 5 .63 hot side; that car runs like a bat out of hell, I was really imnpressed with the spoolup on the .63 stage 5. I think you will like your new turbo. I prefer the .63 over the .48 for a daily driver. let us know how it spools once you get it on the road.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

sure ill post results!!!
so funny this little car is pulling this hard Go-Kart baby!
if someone asks me what i got in this car ill just say that the im running a stock engine and the red line on the grill is doing all the job 








mwehe we all like sleepers


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

i wanna see a complete underhood shot of this banshee. all finished and squared away, if you'd be so kind sir.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: my turbo spools too slow T3-T04b on 2l 16v (PeOpLeG60T)*

Do you know what trim the compressor is?


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

this looks like this but the turbo wasn't cleaned rebuilted and downpipe wasn't wrapped yet. was too dark at the moment to take a fresh pic .. i took one but had to use the flashg and it looks like crap lol engine bay is all dusty, needs a good wash
here it goes


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

your turbo rebuild is a good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The people that sugested a switch to a 48 hot side..are stupid...period go buy ko4 upgrades for your 1.8t junk
*Dont start foking with the cam until you get a handle on tuning it.*
42 injestors are good for 280-300whp....at 80% duty cycle
With that setup you should go 52 # injectors and go for 400+ whp or stay conservitive at 300








But either way...your late spool is one or both of 2 things....and one of them is not the turbo...it aint that big........
1- your cam timing is off....Retarded most likely
2- your tune is totaly wacked....and it is..your timing is wacky and your fueling will never be correct with bad cam timing or screwed ignition timing it screws with vaccume so your manifold pressure is all wrong..and ......until you fix it your chasing your tail.....if you have not done it all ready.....throw the stock knock box ignition in the river where it belongs and base your starting point from another kind person with a 16vt on mega squirt.......mixing the factory setup and mega squirt will result in sub par preformance...and you being pissed off.....
Your combo is good for 400whp all day every day...it's in the tuning...read...ask and learn.....and if your dooing this without the aid of a Wide Band.......you will be melting things shortly.....you have been warned.
Cheers.
and Happy tuning.







Dave


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: my turbo spools too slow T3-T04b on 2l 16v (PeOpLeG60T)*

Valvecovergasket's maps would be a good starting place for you. If you don't have a wideband, richen the VE map by 10 - 20% to be conservative.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=7


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: my turbo spools too slow T3-T04b on 2l 16v (jmaddocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmaddocks* »_Valvecovergasket's maps would be a good starting place for you. If you don't have a wideband, richen the VE map by 10 - 20% to be conservative.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=7

Good Advice


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i need a WB O2 i know but things aint cheap and im trying to save money for a house . n stuff
ill try to burrow one from a friend for a few days or something! . i wanna stay conservative with this engine since i dont wanna blow it off .. im tuning the engine under low boost with the narrow band at 7psi working on the easy driven portion of the map on megasquirt. 
the cam timing could be off a lil from the stack. 
anyone got an adjustable 16v cam pulley?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

it wont be off enough to worry about....but double check it's position.
working slowly is your friend


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeOpLeG60T* »_lol i wont replace the manifold !!! just dont think bout it lol spent enough time on it!

Yeah, don't replace that manifold. It isn't hurting your spool all THAT much. 
If you want an earlier spool, try a 50 trim compressor wheel on a basic .48 A/R t3 hotside. You'll start spooling around 2500, full boost before 3000 and will accomidate a street setup nicely


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i had around 20-21 "hg of vacc on the vacc/boost gauge so i guess the vacc is good enough i checked his position when putting back the stock intake cam


----------

